# Seelenvoll ??



## delloRN (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,
Is anyone familiar with this breeder - Seelenvoll in Penobscot,ME ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I know nothing about them, but wanted to post the website URL for people. ADMIN

Seelenvoll | German Shepherds of Maine & New England


----------

